# What does this picture tell you?



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What does this picture tell you?

This was shot on Westminster Bridge around midday.

Westminster Bridge leads to the Houses of Parliament...









:roll: 
Cheers

rich


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A picture tells a 1000 words (or is that 646 MPs?)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

mighTy Tee said:


> A picture tells a 1000 words (or is that 646 MPs?)
> 
> :lol: :lol:


But are all the MPs so equipped or do the women claim for batteries? :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you take that rich? Very clever pic!! I dont think i woulda noticed that crossing the bridge in a million years.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: great pic mate

Charlie


----------



## Payney15 (Aug 19, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Too funny yet so true!


----------



## stubert (Oct 17, 2009)

:lol: very god picture :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHADTT (Jun 20, 2007)

Is that the Shadow cabinet then?? :roll:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Which one is Gordon ? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Good observation, very appropriate. :lol: :lol:


----------

